# My prop candles



## mad0as0a0hatter (Sep 5, 2010)

The first one is a real candle, the other two are those electric candles you can buy in the stores where the guts are electric but it has a wax shell.
The first one I did.









The second one









The last one.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

The second picture isn't showing for me, but those are pretty cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link for the second picture:

http://revjskye.deviantart.com/art/Ritual-Candle-320250077?q=gallery:revjskye/16958432&qo=1


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Roxy for putting in the link. I like the second one best. It looks like you took it off the voodoo priestess' table!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They look occult. Nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love those. That is such a good idea. I would have never thought of it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Very nice and witchy... not to clean looking. Nice detail!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with these - well done.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the second candle. Perfect for keeping the Great Old Ones at bay.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Woah thats cool


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those came out great!


----------

